# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ищу жизнеописание Кришны

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, кто-нибудь встречал текст с жизнеописанием Кришны? Без философии, только факты. Чтобы все игры вкратце были описаны. Можно адаптированный для детей текст.

Если есть в электронном виде, пришлите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Гугл Махарадж предлагает жизнеописание от Википедии - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...88%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------


## Амира

Есть такая книга "Правдивые истории о Кришне" - пересказ для детей «Источника вечного наслаждения».

У меня, к сожалению, ее нет ни в каком виде. Более подробно можно в интернет-магазинах узнать, или может кто покупал.
http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/prav...rii-o-krishnne
https://vasudeva.ru/internet-magazin...orii-o-krishne
http://saraswati-shop.ru/products/pr...nna-kudashyova

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Гугл Махарадж предлагает жизнеописание от Википедии - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...88%D0%BD%D0%B0


Там слишком коротко. Мне бы поподробнее, с историями, чтобы детям рассказывать. Дети каждый вечер просят рассказывать им о Кришне. Уже все истории, которые помнил, рассказал по 100500 раз.  :smilies:  Надо что-то еще найти.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Есть такая книга "Правдивые истории о Кришне" - пересказ для детей «Источника вечного наслаждения».
> 
> У меня, к сожалению, ее нет ни в каком виде. Более подробно можно в интернет-магазинах узнать, или может кто покупал.
> http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/prav...rii-o-krishnne
> https://vasudeva.ru/internet-magazin...orii-o-krishne
> http://saraswati-shop.ru/products/pr...nna-kudashyova


Спасибо. Я как-то уже отвык от бумажных книг. Все больше электронные предпочитаю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Там слишком коротко. Мне бы поподробнее, с историями, чтобы детям рассказывать.


А возраст какой? Шримати Урмила д.д. дает подробные рекомендации, чем и как занимать детей разных возрастов. 
Ее книги "Дети Вайкунтхи" и прочие, см. на ее сайтах. Все на английском.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Читайте или пусть сами читают классику, изданную еще в СССР. У советских переводчиков великолепный слог.
По ссылке - полный текст книги. 

https://vasudeva.ru/knigi/detskie/sk...literatura1986

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И вот этой книге цены нет, для развития мышления : 



"Сказания о великих битвах и подвигах" (Махабхарата, Рамаяна, Илиада)
Учеб. по лит. для 3-го кл. шк. гуманит. типа

Прямым тестом идут повествования о Кришне, слог также великолепный.
После историй - контрольные вопросы, и это самое ценное в этой книге. 
Еще и не всякий взрослый ответит.


*Учебник рекомендован Министерством образования Российской федерации*

Тверь, 1995  
_Людмила Евгеньевна Стрельцова 
Натан Давидович Тамарченко_ 

"Сказания о великих битвах и подвигах" продолжает серию учебников для начальной школы, написанных теми же авторами. Подобно учебникам "Мастерская слова" и "Глаголь и Добро", она включает ряд художественных текстов, которые сопровождаются вопросами и заданиями. В данном случае это будут древнеиндийские поэмы "Рамаяна" и "Махабхарата", а также "Илиада" Гомера.

https://www.livelib.ru/book/10005798...e-tamarchenko-

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Глянула на своем сайте в детском разделе. Есть комиксы, аудио-истории, даже он-лайн игры  :smilies:  Историй в тексте нету...
Если что, тут все - http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/children

И наткнулась на колыбельную. Сижу теперь и сама наслаждаюсь  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> И наткнулась на колыбельную. Сижу теперь и сама наслаждаюсь


Это не колыбельная и не о Кришне. Это песня матери о сильной любви к своему сыну из старого индийского фильма Ekatee 1979 г. на языке маратхи. Поет одна из самых известных, талантливых и уважаемых индийских исполнителей Suman Kalyanpur.

----------


## Амира

Год не правильно написала - Ekatee или как еще пишут Ekati 1968 г.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Большое спасибо за ссылки.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Это не колыбельная и не о Кришне. Это песня матери о сильной любви к своему сыну из старого индийского фильма Ekatee 1979 г. на языке маратхи. Поет одна из самых известных, талантливых и уважаемых индийских исполнителей Suman Kalyanpur.


Я сделала такой вывод исходя из видео с лилами Кришны. Даже если в песне речь идет о сильной любви матери к сыну, это тоже может быть о Кришне. Но, думаю, это не столь важно. Тем более, что это не касается основной темы этого обсуждения.

----------


## Амира

> Я сделала такой вывод исходя из видео с лилами Кришны. Даже если в песне речь идет о сильной любви матери к сыну, это тоже может быть о Кришне. Но, думаю, это не столь важно. Тем более, что это не касается основной темы этого обсуждения.


Согласна с каждым вашим предложением.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Почему не 

"Сказание о Сите, Раме 
и летающей обезьяне Ханумане"  :

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post183771

----------

